# Trying to stay positive - waiting on surgery



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Still waiting on my surgery date - Dec 10 - for a TT for a very, very enlarged thyroid complete with a substernal nodule. I was doing fairly well but the past three days I have felt miserable. The pain and discomfort in my neck is back and even worse than it was. I have been trying to keep going - I still work and there is always something that needs done at home - but it is getting so much more difficult...and I still have a long time to go till surgery. Tylenol is my new best friend. I have been fighting for a diagnosis for so long that I just want all this over so I can begin healing.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Dec. 10 is a little way away. My suggestion would be to do only what you absolutely have to do and rest as much as you are able. You will need your strength, so ration it wisely.

BTW, I think I understand your name! Perfect score?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Try Advil. Tylenol doesn't provide any anti-inflammatory relief.

The surgery date will be here before you know it.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

webster2 - you got it! Perfect score!!! I don't usually have anyone who recognizes it. Since I am female I am rather proud of it!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good for you! I am female as well but no perfect score here.


----------

